# Worst Songs of 2013



## Keenan (Dec 15, 2013)

Another year, another round of terrible music. Once again Buckley shares his wisdom through unmatchable eloquence. Enjoy. (PG-13)


Spoiler: 2013













Spoiler: Previous Years






Spoiler: 2012













Spoiler: 2011













Spoiler: 2010


----------



## Lauren (Dec 15, 2013)

Rebecca Black - Saturday
Lorde (how ever you spell it) - Royals

its too early, i cant think of anymore


----------



## Mary (Dec 15, 2013)

Timber-Kesha ft Pitbull.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 15, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Lorde (how ever you spell it) - Royals



This is offensive. jk <:
But there are other much, much worse songs than  royals.

Namely, any new s*** from that Macklemore, or whatever he's called.


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 15, 2013)

Mary said:


> Timber-Kesha ft Pitbull.



That song isn't that bad.


----------



## Volvagia (Dec 15, 2013)

i agree with the list, but i feel like the fox should be on it too. i know it's a viral video and stuff but it reached #6 on the hot 100 ;;


----------



## beffa (Dec 15, 2013)

Three quarters of Beyonce's new album… I mean, seriously B. I liked you and now, I'm not even sure.

Also do I even have to talk about 'What does the Fox say?'


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 15, 2013)

Most Rap songs.

Never mind, that's every year.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 15, 2013)

What Does The Fox Say is the worst song I've ever heard in my life. I'd rather listen to Friday every Friday for the rest of my student life than hear that song one more time.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 15, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> What Does The Fox Say is the worst song I've ever heard in my life. I'd rather listen to Friday every Friday for the rest of my student life than hear that song one more time.



Oh, yes! I forgot that song.
Also, Psy songs. Just, any one of them he's released.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 15, 2013)

This covers a bunch of songs you've all been mentioning:


Spoiler










There will always be songs that deserve to be on the list that don't make it. This world is full of terrible music. It's so sad...


----------



## kittylover1379 (Dec 15, 2013)

Did you forget Wrecking ball?????????????


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 15, 2013)

I love Buckley!  I've been subscribed for over a year now, he's one of the only things I subscribed to that I'm actually excited when he puts something out. Guys, you should see his musical autopsies if you like this, because holy crap are they funny.

Also to explain why some songs weren't on the list he made, he put this link in the description: http://adoseofbuckley.wordpress.com/2013/12/14/the-ten-worst-songs-of-2013-what-not-to-expect/


----------



## Keenan (Dec 15, 2013)

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> I love Buckley!  I've been subscribed for over a year now, he's one of the only things I subscribed to that I'm actually excited when he puts something out. Guys, you should see his musical autopsies, because holy crap are they funny.


Someone who knows him! I only know of a few others, that's pretty awesome.
And yeah, his autopsies are great. He has some powerful insight.


----------



## Mino (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't particularly disagree with the list or whatever, but the way in which it was presented was borderline unwatchable. There's something about that edgy, ranting tone that people adopt when they hate on popular things that absolutely grates on me. No **** these things suck, you aren't some genius for noticing it and bringing it to my attention.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> i agree with the list, but i feel like the fox should be on it too. i know it's a viral video and stuff but it reached #6 on the hot 100 ;;



I don't know how that wasn't on it.

For people who don't want to listen to this guy ***** and whine.

10. I Love It by Icona Pop
9. Crazy Kids by Ke$ha ft. Will. I. Am.
8. 22 by Taylor Swift
7. I Wish by Cher Lloyd ft T.I.
6. Gas Pedal by Sage the Gemini ft IAMSU, Versace by Migos, Wop by J. Dash, and any song that repeats the song title over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over.
5. Started from the Bottom by Drake
4. Acapella by Karmin
3. Bubble Butt by Major Lazer ft. Bruno Mars, 2 Chainz, Tyga, and Mystic
2. All Gold Everything by Trinidad James
1. We Can't Stop by Miley Cyrus


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 15, 2013)

Mino said:


> Don't particularly disagree with the list or whatever, but the way in which it was presented was borderline unwatchable. There's something about that edgy, ranting tone that people adopt when they hate on popular things that absolutely grates on me. No **** these things suck, *you aren't some genius for noticing it and bringing it to my attention*.



Partially agreed. Honestly, I never hear of the songs mentioned in his videos until I watch them. He has the capability of getting terrible songs I never knew existed stuck in my head. But he's said that he does what he does to entertain. He combines criticism and comedy in his videos. Heck, he even left things out of this video because he couldn't say anything funny about them. This is just something people as Buckley's watchers come to respect.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> I don't know how that wasn't on it.





Spoiler: This is a quote from Buckley off the link I just put up not long ago.



My rule of not putting stupid novelty Internet sensations in my videos continues. If The Fox went in, then so too must Alison Gold’s “Chinese Food” or “ABCDEFG”, and as I’ve said before, that means every ****ty song done by some emo band in their parent’s garage qualifies, or every wannabe rapper on YouTube qualifies, and the list is just a recap of all the stupid viral videos you were too dumb not to click on. OF COURSE those songs are bad. They’re not by professionals. Or in the case of “The Fox”, it’s professional comedians making a song for a sketch, and it happened to be pretty annoying. And I don’t give a **** that the American Billboard charts now legitimize these songs because it counts YouTube views. I will not legitimize them on my list. Think of them as “too ****ty” for the list if that helps you, but I would suggest that anyone who makes a worst song list and puts “The Fox” on it is only doing so to pander to the idiots who EXPECT it to be on there. If it’s on there, where do we draw the line? Since “The Fox” was basically a commercial for a TV show, maybe all commercial jingles should be included on a list of the worst songs? Yep, that’ll make for a fun list…


----------



## Hamusuta (Dec 16, 2013)

Saturday by Rebecca Black. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> I don't know how that wasn't on it.
> 
> For people who don't want to listen to this guy ***** and whine.
> 
> ...



10. I Love It by Icona Pop - this is amazing shut up
9. Crazy Kids by Ke$ha ft. Will. I. Am. - ok this one is awful/
8. 22 by Taylor Swift - this one is meh but not the worst
7. I Wish by Cher Lloyd ft T.I. - yea this is trash lol
6. Gas Pedal by Sage the Gemini ft IAMSU, Versace by Migos, Wop by J. Dash, and any song that repeats the song title over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over. - yes this needs to go
5. Started from the Bottom by Drake - this also needs to go
4. Acapella by Karmin -i like it 
3. Bubble Butt by Major Lazer ft. Bruno Mars, 2 Chainz, Tyga, and Mystic - omg i love this
2. All Gold Everything by Trinidad James - meh/
1. We Can't Stop by Miley Cyrus - THIS IS AMAZING SHUT UP  GO AWAY #MCTWERKTEAM YOLO


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2013)

kittylover1379 said:


> Did you forget Wrecking ball?????????????





Hamusuta said:


> Saturday by Rebecca Black.




SHUT UP YOU HAVE NO REAL TALENT AND NO TASTE IN MUSIC OBVIOUSLY


----------



## 001rich100 (Dec 16, 2013)

Every Christmas song that plays during Christmas time.


----------



## Amyy (Dec 16, 2013)

001rich100 said:


> Every Christmas song that plays during Christmas time.



:c


----------



## Bon (Dec 16, 2013)

How did no one post blurred lines yet


----------



## 001rich100 (Dec 16, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> :c



I've worked in retail, that should explain why. Lol


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2013)

Bon said:


> How did no one post blurred lines yet



because it's a good song


----------



## Murray (Dec 16, 2013)

wreckingball xdd INB4 HATE


----------



## Farobi (Dec 16, 2013)

Bon said:


> How did no one post blurred lines yet





Jake. said:


> because it's a good song



^^^

i think acapella is by far the crappiest song ive heard.


----------



## Murray (Dec 16, 2013)

i actually love all songs equally but taylor swift and p!nk more equally then others


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

Most generic pop, house and this r'n'b stuff and all generic crap pumped out I guess.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 16, 2013)

Bon said:


> How did no one post blurred lines yet



I wonder this too.


----------



## Hamusuta (Dec 16, 2013)

kittylover1379 said:


> Did you forget Wrecking ball?????????????



GET OUT YOU LITTLE WEASEL
how dare you even mention that beautiful song in this thread.  biznatch.


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 16, 2013)

Wrecking Ball - Worst Song of the decade...


----------



## Bon (Dec 16, 2013)

Jake. said:


> because it's a good song





Farobi said:


> ^^^


Are you guys high?! It's by far one of the most offensive songs this year and definitely not good!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 16, 2013)

Bon said:


> Are you guys high?! It's by far one of the most offensive songs this year and definitely not good!



That's also what I was thinking! Such a misogynist piece of sh**.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 16, 2013)

Blurred Lines isn't a good song at all... And I am surprised that more people haven't mentioned it yet. ;; I absolutely hate it. I'm not really too keen on a lot of pop music but you couldn't escape it because it would be played EVERYWHERE. :c


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2013)

Boidoh said:


> Wrecking Ball - Worst Song of the decade...


if you actually think wrecking ball is a horrible song... yes, the music video is horrible, but the song is my absolute favorite EVER



Bon said:


> Are you guys high?! It's by far one of the most offensive songs this year and definitely not good!





Lunatic said:


> That's also what I was thinking! Such a misogynist piece of sh**.


It's a good song IMO - idc what the meaning is, I like it. People interpreter songs in different ways, and I personally interpret the song as getting loose and trying to seduce someone, regardless of what others say.
The song is catchy, and you can twerk to it so it's like a win-win.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 16, 2013)

Wrecking Ball is a good song. Its music video is horrible, though.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't like the music video, but it doesn't mean the actual song is bad. 

What's worse than Blurred Lines is hearing Thicke talking about it. Great - it's about your wife...


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 17, 2013)

Wrecking Ball and Roar. Actually, all pop. But just gonna list the ones that make me go insane.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2013)

Bon said:


> Are you guys high?! It's by far one of the most offensive songs this year and definitely not good!





Lunatic said:


> That's also what I was thinking! Such a misogynist piece of sh**.



Here come the feminists talking about how Blurred Lines is the most evil thing in the world.

http://polemiqueoccasionelle.wordpr...-criticism-of-the-criticism-of-blurred-lines/

But you're not going to read that. It's not going to change your mind about how it's "the most sexist song in the world".


----------



## Byngo (Dec 17, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Here come the feminists talking about how Blurred Lines is the most evil thing in the world.
> 
> http://polemiqueoccasionelle.wordpr...-criticism-of-the-criticism-of-blurred-lines/
> 
> But you're not going to read that. It's not going to change your mind about how it's "the most sexist song in the world".



I found it to be offensive. Simple as that. People can perceive things _differently_ from one another. You may not find it offensive but I do. 

Lastly, I'm not a feminist. However, I do support women being equal to men. Does that make me a feminist? I don't know, that's up to you to decide.


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 17, 2013)

I honestly still never heard blurred lines but once. It's catchy but his ego is doing way to much.
Miley's first single is the worst song of 2013, I can't even remember the name, it had some big ass teddy bears tho.


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 17, 2013)

Blurred Lines


----------



## petrichr (Dec 17, 2013)

Blurred Lines takes the cake for it's disgusting lyrics.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2013)

OctoberLithium said:


> Blurred Lines takes the cake for it's disgusting lyrics.



I posted an article explaining the lyrics a few posts above.

All this seems to be is "wahhh Blurred Lines"


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2013)

i really dont think a song should be judged on its lyrics, why should you be obliged o dislike a song based on the lyrics? 

i mean, i absolutely hate the song imagine by john lennon. I really do not care that its about world peace or w/e (well i do care about world peace but i mean just because the song is about world peace doesn't mean i'm going to like it) i just hate the song so much because it sounds so horrible and boring imo.

but i mean lets be real here, IMO there are much better reasons to dislike songs because of the lyrics...
i mean at least lyrics actually mean _something_. a lot of modern songs these days have the most bull****ted lyrics which don't even make sense (what does the fox say like wat???)


----------



## Byngo (Dec 17, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I posted an article explaining the lyrics a few posts above.
> 
> All this seems to be is "wahhh Blurred Lines"



Why do you care so much??

Jake: Lyrics is often a big reason why people don't like songs. Lyrics is a huge part of music, so... Wouldn't it be logical to assume that one of the main reasons a song is disliked is because of the lyrics? There's other reasons too, of course.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Why do you care so much??



Because you're hating on the song claiming it has misogynistic lyrics even though it's been pointed out that they're not.


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 17, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Because you're hating on the song claiming it has misogynistic lyrics even though it's been pointed out that they're not.


Wait, did I miss something? Where was it pointed out that they're _not_?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2013)

Reizo said:


> Wait, did I miss something? Where was it pointed out that they're _not_?



The link I posted way before omfg.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 17, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Because you're hating on the song claiming it has misogynistic lyrics even though it's been pointed out that they're not.



Other people commented about lyrics, but where did I claim it has misogynistic lyrics? I did say lyrics can certainly influence people's opinion of said song, but I never stated that's why I thought the song reeked of sexism. (Is that a better term?) If anything, the music video influenced my opinion more than the lyrics.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Other people commented about lyrics, but where did I claim it has misogynistic lyrics? I did say lyrics can certainly influence people's opinion of said song, but I never stated that's why I thought the song reeked of sexism. (Is that a better term?) If anything, the music video influenced my opinion more than the lyrics.



are you ****ing kidding me right now



Lunatic said:


> That's also what I was thinking! Such a misogynist piece of sh**.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 18, 2013)

oath2order said:


> are you ****ing kidding me right now



Are you ****ing kidding me right now? I said it was a misogynist piece of ****. Where the hell did I say anything about lyrics? Please don't put words in my mouth.

I'm going to stop replying to this BS.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me right now? I said it was a misogynist piece of ****. Where the hell did I say anything about lyrics? Please don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> I'm going to stop replying to this BS.



Are you serious? You're saying "Lyrics are a big reason about why people hate songs". Now it's "Where the hell did I say anything about lyrics?"

Hypocrite.


----------



## Stacie (Dec 18, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me right now? I said it was a misogynist piece of ****. Where the hell did I say anything about lyrics? Please don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> I'm going to stop replying to this BS.



If it's not the lyrics, which part of the song is a misogynist piece of **** exactly? 

Disclaimer: I've never heard of this song before this topic.


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 18, 2013)

It's still sexist.


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## petrichr (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay, since there are a lot of confused posts, I will post a large reply. 

I am not saying this opinion is right and that opinion is wrong as not everyone is going to see this song the same. Thisarticle could help explain it to those of you confused. The songs title is inappropriate as it suggests there is a blurred line between consent and dissent. Let's use some examples from the song:
_"I know you want it"_ 
_"The way you grab me; must wanna get nasty"_
_"OK now he was close, tried to domesticate you. But you're an animal, baby it's in your nature. Just let me liberate you"_
_"And that's why I'm gon' take a good girl"_
_"I had a *****, but she ain't bad as you"
"I'll give you something big enough to tear your ass in two"
"Nothing like your last guy, he too square for you. He don't smack that ass and pull your hair like that"
"Not many women can refuse this pimpin'. I'm a nice guy, but don't get it if you get with me"_
I rest my case.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 18, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Are you serious? You're saying "Lyrics are a big reason about why people hate songs". Now it's "Where the hell did I say anything about lyrics?"
> 
> Hypocrite.



I may have said I wouldn't reply, but when being insulted, you can expect a reply defending myself. Before throwing insults, please use words that correctly describe the person you're insulting. Here's a definition of hypocrisy: "the practice of claiming to have moral standards or beliefs to which one's own behavior does not conform." Okay, so if I said _I_ only judge songs based in lyrics, that would make me a hypocrite. Let me refresh your memory by quoting my post.



Lunatic said:


> Lyrics is often a big reason why *people* don't like songs. Lyrics is a huge part of music, so... Wouldn't it be logical to assume that one of the main reasons a song is disliked is because of the lyrics? There's other reasons too, of course.



Note the bolded word. I said people. PEOPLE. I did not say myself, nor did I say I judge songs solely on their lyrics. Admittedly, SOMETIMES I do consider lyrics when judging songs, but with blurred line it was the lyrics and music video. I don't feel that I should have to explain my opinions to you in the first place. I certainly don't need you to, nor care for you to "approve" or "disapprove" of my opinions. 

I don't care for arguments, so I'm going to try and end it right here, right now. I probably could have worded some of my posts better so they weren't misleading. That's my fault, I take responsibility for it. I hope this can be the end of it.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2013)

OctoberLithium said:


> Okay, since there are a lot of confused posts, I will post a large reply.
> 
> I am not saying this opinion is right and that opinion is wrong as not everyone is going to see this song the same. Thisarticle could help explain it to those of you confused. The songs title is inappropriate as it suggests there is a blurred line between consent and dissent. Let's use some examples from the song:
> _"I know you want it"_
> ...



_"OK now he was close, tried to domesticate you. But you're an animal, baby it's in your nature. Just let me liberate you"_ - He's stating that the man she was with subscribed to the idea that women are property, and with this, Thicke says that if she's with him, she won't be treated like that.

_"The way you grab me; must wanna get nasty"_ - She's flirting with him by grabbing him.

_"I know you want it"_ - Which is justified, given the above line.

_"I'll give you something big enough to tear your ass in two"_ - He flirts with her. It's different for everybody.

_"Nothing like your last guy, he too square for you. He don't smack that ass and pull your hair like that"_ - You ARE aware people are into that?


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 18, 2013)

The fact that there is a discussion about this man makes me laugh so hard like no one cares about your tumblr feminism


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 18, 2013)

Anything by pitbull


----------



## ToonamiFan007 (Feb 27, 2014)

My Worst Songs Of 2013:

10. Don't You Worry Child, Swedish House Mafia ft. John Martin
9. Give It 2 U, Robin Thicke ft. Kendrick Lamar And 2 Chainz
8. Counting Stars, OneRepublic
7. Hall Of Fame, The Script ft. Will.i.am
6. Let Her Go, Passenger
5. It's A Beautiful Day, Michael Buble
4. Cruise (Remix), Florida Georgia Line ft. Nelly
3. Brave, Sara Bareilles
2. Versace AND Hannah Montana, Migos
1. Harlem Shake, Baauer

Dishonorable Mentions:
- Sail, AWOLNATION
- Safe And Sound, Capital Cities
- Girl On Fire, Alicia Keys ft. Nicki Minaj
- The Way, Ariana Grande ft. Mac Miller
- Stay, Rihanna ft. Mikky Ekko
- Boys Round Here, Blake Shelton
- Bruises, Train ft. Ashley Monroe
- Anything By The Migos
- 22, Taylor Swift
- Walks Like Rihanna, The Wanted


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 28, 2014)

Gangnam Style and anything by Avicci (however you spell it) or dubstep.

And that Pharrell Williams song


----------



## Flop (Feb 28, 2014)

"Royals" by Lorde makes me want to kill myself.  Uuugh


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 28, 2014)

That fox song .-.


----------



## Flop (Feb 28, 2014)

*WA PA PA PA PA PA-POW!   WA PA PA PA PA PA-POW. xD*


----------



## Lauren (Feb 28, 2014)

Every song Miley Cyrus has made.


----------



## fleaofdeath (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't like Let Her Go, but the super bowl commercial made me appreciate it a bit more c:


----------



## Flop (Feb 28, 2014)

Uuugh, no. XD


----------



## fleaofdeath (Feb 28, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Uuugh, no. XD



I still don't like it XD but that commercial though c:


----------



## Mollypop (Feb 28, 2014)

I haven't heard many popular songs from 2013, but some that I found quite annoying:

Harlem Shake
Best Song Ever
Blurred Lines
#thatpower


----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 28, 2014)

Bon said:


> Are you guys high?! It's by far one of the most offensive songs this year and definitely not good!



Lol exactly! Hate that song so much >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's the worst IMO

Bound - Kanye West
22- Taylor Swift
Blurred lines - Robin Thicke ft. those other douchebags
Happy - Pharrel Williams
Royals - Lorde
All that matters to me - Justin Beiber
Walks like Rihanna - The Wanted
Give it to you - Robin Thicke and someone else I think
Roar - Katy Perry
Trumpets - Jason Derblahblah however u spell it

And alot more


----------



## oath2order (Feb 28, 2014)

MayorIsabel said:


> Lol exactly! Hate that song so much >.<



Oh god here we go again with the *****ing about Blurred Lines.

I hate Avicci.

I hate "Animals" by Martin Garrix. Terrible ****in' song.


----------



## fleaofdeath (Feb 28, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Oh god here we go again with the *****ing about Blurred Lines.
> 
> I hate Avicci.
> 
> I hate "Animals" by Martin Garrix. Terrible ****in' song.



Yay! Another round of "Oh noez, muh equaliteez!" c: also might as well edit this before it causes something. I'm okay with the song. The only thing I hate about it is the person going "OOOH" in the background. It drives me INSANE


----------



## oath2order (Feb 28, 2014)

fleaofdeath said:


> Yay! Another round of "Oh noez, muh equaliteez!" c: also might as well edit this before it causes something. I'm okay with the song. The only thing I hate about it is the person going "OOOH" in the background. It drives me INSANE



ikr.

The "ohs" and "heys" in the background annoy me, and I would like the song if it wasn't for those.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 28, 2014)

'Pour it up' by Rihanna... It's 1% music and 99% 'explicit' (dunno how else to describe it on TBT xS)


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 28, 2014)

Every song by Justin Bieber


----------



## Bowie (Feb 28, 2014)

How did I know everyone would be spreading hatred upon the same artists?


----------



## fleaofdeath (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh, I also don't like Say Something (I think that's the name). I like the lyrics, it's just far too boring in my opinion.


----------



## ToonamiFan007 (Feb 28, 2014)

fleaofdeath said:


> Oh, I also don't like Say Something (I think that's the name). I like the lyrics, it's just far too boring in my opinion.



I massively hate Say Something. It may be #1 on my worst song list for 2014.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

What does the Fox say. I hate that song. I won't go to it's funeral. I'll spit on it's grave, because that song sucks.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Mar 1, 2014)

What does the fox say had given me brain damage...


----------



## M O L K O (Mar 1, 2014)

I hate everysong that ever hit top 40. p0p music suxs ;-;
except l0rde, lana and one direction [well just zayn 8)]because they make _*REAL*_ music!!!!


----------



## Princess Weeb (Mar 1, 2014)

Blurred Lines by Robin *insert unrepeatable word here because his face just makes me want to kill people*
c:


----------



## suede (Mar 1, 2014)

Hahahah it's fun to see everyone take the fox so seriously



Zoraluv said:


> I hate everysong that ever hit top 40. p0p music suxs ;-;



a rather bad reason to dislike songs


----------



## M O L K O (Mar 1, 2014)

suede said:


> Hahahah it's fun to see everyone take the fox so seriously
> 
> 
> 
> a rather bad reason to dislike songs



I was hoping I wrote in a way people could read through my poker face u-u
I love music from any genre tbh I was just being sarcastic but it fell thru k I'll go now


----------



## Marii (Mar 1, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> What does the Fox say. I hate that song. I won't go to it's funeral. I'll spit on it's grave, because that song sucks.



Goodness, haha! It wasn't meant to be a serious song! It was meant to entertain viewers of a Norwegian show for 3 minutes. _3 minutes._ Ylvis had no intention of it ever becoming as huge as it did, and it was created as a humorous song, not a serious one! Lighten up a bit about it. Norwegian humor is different from that of other cultures.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

personally I dislike the song "Roar" by Katy Perry. I know the lyrics are good but I just despise it for some reason.


----------



## Syd (Mar 1, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> personally I dislike the song "Roar" by Katy Perry. I know the lyrics are good but I just despise it for some reason.



truth but i hate it cuz katy perry copied sara bareilles like um no


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

Syd said:


> truth but i hate it cuz katy perry copied sara bareilles like um no


^^^^TRUE THAT TOO.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Mar 2, 2014)

I have a soft-spot for the song "Happy" it was the song I played when I needed a boost during really long studying and homework sessions.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 2, 2014)

fleaofdeath said:


> Oh, I also don't like Say Something (I think that's the name). I like the lyrics, it's just far too boring in my opinion.



The music video got wayy to emotional on like 1:42 :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't like Roar, Fox say, and some other popular stuff.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 2, 2014)

Melleia said:


> Blurred Lines by Robin *insert unrepeatable word here because his face just makes me want to kill people*
> c:


i feel ya. still hear it on the radio sometimes. im like umm get this garbage off the air


----------



## Libra (Mar 2, 2014)

I was actually rather amused by What Does The Fox Say. Had some interesting discussions with a few co-workers because of it, because yes, indeed; what _does_ the fox say? 

Worst song for me would be Blurred Lines. The whole twerking-whatever-thing didn't help with that. Really? There's nothing else going on in the world that the newspapers need to keep coming back on what happened? -_-'


----------



## Aromatisse (Mar 2, 2014)

Katy Perry's Roar and Robin Thicke's Blurred Lines. Do I need to say more?


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 2, 2014)

Miley cyrus we cant stop. Every time I see her I wanna throw a knife at her and shout YOLO.


----------

